# Flesh All Mini Flesher....Thoughts?



## BRupnow

Any thoughts on one of these. Pricey but do you think it's worth the money. i started doing taxidermy last year and currently flesh by knife but have used this electric flesher before and really liked it. just not sure if i want to spend the money......probably will..... just want comments good or bad from those of you who have used them.


----------



## TimberlandTaxi

I'd save my money and get a good table machine.


----------



## proskinnertts

a full size fleshing machine is probably one of the best investments you could make for taxidermy


----------



## cadburyrabbit

Its servicable, but a tabletop os MUCH better. Mini Fleshers are really loud, and throw bits of flesh everywhere.


----------



## GenesisAlpha

+1 for full size flesher, is you are serious you need one. Spun my wheels for a few years on that one.


----------



## wheatgerm

i made due with a die grinder and fit a fleshing blade to it until i could afford a good one. worked alot better than a knife and alot faster. needed a good fleshing board though


----------



## Fletcher43

If you don't have alot of room the mini fleasher works just fine! i can do a deer cape in about 15 mins


----------

